# R8 on Top Gear



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

The Stig tracks it in episode 2, Sunday Oct 14th...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Look forward to it. 

I saw my first R8 in Glasgow on Tuesday and I have to say, I didn't look anything spectacular. There was no 'wow' factor. (The car was in red, with black/dark coloured side blades)


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I saw two in as many days on the A1 - a black one and a silver one. The black one looked the best, however both sightings were very brief.

Still can't afford one though........ 

Andy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Predicted outcome:

JC absolutely loves it. JM doesnt like the styling or proportions. RH view irrelevant.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> I saw my first R8 in Glasgow on Tuesday and I have to say, I didn't look anything spectacular. There was no 'wow' factor. (The car was in red, with black/dark coloured side blades)


I have to agree I saw one up close and personal at the usk show (black) not much to look at also saw one again black on the m4 very grubby looking that one was. I suspect they look better in silver or very highly polished up in black. But I guess it's how they drive that matters.


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Look forward to it.
> 
> I saw my first R8 in Glasgow on Tuesday and I have to say, I didn't look anything spectacular. There was no 'wow' factor. (The car was in red, with black/dark coloured side blades)


Can I change your mind ?


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Does it for me....


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

karenb said:


> Does it for me....


Ta


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

You're not 'The Wee Dott' are you?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I would debadge the rings if it was mine.....one day maybe.

Stunning tho


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> You're not 'The Wee Dott' are you?


Not the snooker player, if that's what you mean


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

That _is_ what I meant, yeah.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

maddott said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Look forward to it.
> ...












Nope, it merely reaffirms :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

maddott said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Look forward to it.
> ...


Any more pictures like that and my lap top will look like a painters radio 

Great looking car.


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

[/quote]

Any more pictures like that and my lap top will look like a painters radio 

Great looking car.[/quote]

Aff ma ( leather...heated) seat


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> The Stig tracks it in episode 2, Sunday Oct 14th...


...amd as I found out at the 'ring last weekend....Sabine is his opponent 

http://www.am-tiergarten.de/en/220e1b8c-d139-b146-af59434a849e9a74/

...well, in Clarkson's DVD at least


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone see it? I thought it was a pretty good, shame that it was beaten by the Beetle to the 1/4 mile.

Recognised one of the burnt out V10 pics they showed from here ... Rebel did you post that pic originally?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The R8 was faster than the 911 :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Jimbo2 said:


> Anyone see it? I thought it was a pretty good, shame that it was beaten by the Beetle to the 1/4 mile.


Put that down to old man Clarkson's slow reaction time and Hammond's familiarity with the 911. :wink:

Two seconds quicker around the TG circuit though. One second less than the Gallardo too...on a damp track...if you think those sort of things important.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

maddott said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Look forward to it.
> ...


Maddott, i saw your car at Sainsburys in Partick on Saturday evening looked and sounded great.

P.S. Liked the teddy bear on the dash! (if that's what it was?)


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> Maddott, i saw your car at Sainsburys in Partick on Saturday evening looked and sounded great.
> 
> P.S. Liked the teddy bear on the dash! (if that's what it was?)


Thanks  He's my daughters Korn doll.........a kind of anti-teddy


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Sorry I meant Friday evening no idea why i said saturday. I would have been in no fit state to drive on Saturday evening.


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

fire_storm said:


> Sorry I meant Friday evening no idea why i said saturday. I would have been in no fit state to drive on Saturday evening.


Thought my son had nicked it for a joyride, you just saved him a clip on the lug


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

maddott said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Look forward to it.
> ...


Aye, you could take me out on a run!  :wink:


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> maddott said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


No probs , better not make it a Tuesday !


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

maddott said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > maddott said:
> ...


Shall we make Wednesday then?  :wink: (Are you still in B'briggs?)


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Shall we make Wednesday then?  :wink: (Are you still in B'briggs?)


Still in Spam valley  where are you ?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

maddott said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Shall we make Wednesday then?  :wink: (Are you still in B'briggs?)
> ...


PM sent!


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

PM sent! 
Got it


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

A massive 'THANK YOU' to Stewart, aka maddot, for the run in his R8 this evening.

I was particularly impressed with the acceleration and the sound of that V8.  :wink:

You're one lucky man. 

I've already started saving. :lol:


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> A massive 'THANK YOU' to Stewart, aka maddot, for the run in his R8 this evening.
> 
> I was particularly impressed with the acceleration and the sound of that V8.  :wink:
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it mate


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I have to say, the R8 is the first Audi car I've actually wanted to go out and buy since I got rid of my MK1 TTC.

Sadly, it's currently out of my price range.


----------

